
Show HN: Send data to Google Sheets, in 2 seconds - gmontard
https://community.bearer.sh/pushtogsheet/#
======
arthurcarayon
Could save me ton of money next time i want to push data to Gsheet !

------
qrczeno
Good stuff. Have to try it with some web scraping.

------
jakikiller
What would be a good use case for this?

------
elsapet
So slick!

